# Persistant UTI



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

My DH is on his third round of antiobiotics in 6 months for a UTI. The doc has done a swab - clear. He has done prostate exams and ultrasounds - clear. Anyone have any naturopathic or homeopathic recommendations? It's like the antiobiotics don't quite clear it up and he's back to the problem again. It's wearning him down and he's pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Cranberry concentrate juices, pills, etc. might give him some relief.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Maybe he has interstitial cystitis instead.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks. He's tried cranberry. 

Can you tell me more about the cystitis?


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

There is pain, frequency, etc.; but the bacterial cultures come back clear. The lining of the bladder, urethra are damaged. Exactly why, the medical folks don't know. More women have it, but men do get it. 

These folks saved my sanity. Diet, change of water, and supplements helped me a lot. http://www.ic-network.com/


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

It sounds like a yeast infection. I would cut out all sugar and refined carbohydrates and begin taking a multispectrum probiotic immediately. Anytime you take an antibiotic, you should also take a probiotic anway. Yeast infections often go undetected in men. I knew a man who went months and almost died from one because the allopathic doctors didn't know what was wrong with him.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My daughter had to take Mannose Powder. It looks like powdered sugar, you mix a little with water and take it. She has UTI's for years until she started taking it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would check blood sugar to see if it ran high ever and also check to see if he passes sugar in his urine. Passing sugar gives bacteria a safe place to grow so that they can't be killed out easily. Another cause of frequent infections is kidney stones. As they pass they scratch up the urinary tract, and cause infections. Is he taking cipro? That seems to be the favorite script of MDs now for UTI. In the past they used a lot of bactrim, but cipro seems to have come of age for the issue.
For treatment I personally would drink lots of cranberry juice and take colloidal silver.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Research baking soda and apple cider vinegar for uti. I agree with taking a good probiotic with antibiotics. Antibiotics kill good AND bad bacteria so we need to replace good bacteria for digestion or it becomes a vicious cycle. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

They told me I had a UTI for like 6 years, but the cultures came back negative. Turns out I have an inflamation in my bladder, trigonitis, which makes me uncomfortable. And a huge nasty cyst in my kidney which causes blood in my urine, which makes them always think its a UTI. not much to do about either, but it is a relief to not have to take any more antibiotics.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks so much. Lots to consider. Interesting about the implications of passing sugar. He is on the border for diabetes and has his sugar tested regularly. He's on alot of other medication for another condition and it predisposes him to diabetes. I'm going to show him this info as as I have been telling hime to eat live bacterial culture yogurt (which would also help a yeast infection) but the pharmacist told him not to have calcium with the antiobiotics. I'm also insisting he goes back to cranberry. Aaargh! Thanks again.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

maj, I got a couple of bad ones through the years I will pm you what i did, it is not the kind of thing to post in an open thread


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

majik said:


> Thanks so much. Lots to consider. Interesting about the implications of passing sugar. He is on the border for diabetes and has his sugar tested regularly. He's on alot of other medication for another condition and it predisposes him to diabetes. I'm going to show him this info as as I have been telling hime to eat live bacterial culture yogurt (which would also help a yeast infection) but the pharmacist told him not to have calcium with the antiobiotics. I'm also insisting he goes back to cranberry. Aaargh! Thanks again.


It's probably the sugar. When blood sugars run high, and especially when they spill bacteria in the urine, bacteria has a place to grow. It's hard to kill them off when they live in such a favorable environment. That's the same type of a reason that diabetics get sores on their feet and legs that just won't heal. It is almost impossible to kill off bacteria completely when it is in a warm, favorable environment.
I personally would try colloidal silver, but not everyone feels comfortable doing that.


----------

